# Boxing/Wrestling Ring Lighting



## karlracki (Mar 5, 2011)

What lighting and truss would you recommend for boxing/wrestling event? How do you hand the truss? I know you can buy the truss that includes the stand and is not free standing/hanging from the rafters.

What equipment is needed, how many people and time are needed to set-up lighting and truss, the cost?

I've been told scrollers is the best way to go?

The lighting would need to be good for viewing on tv/webcasting? Lighting for banners and ads on the mat need to be seen by viewers?

Is it possible to hire contractors to do the set-up? cost and individuals needed?

I think ESPN Friday Night Boxing would be adequate for example, others



Example 1


Example 2


Example 3


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you don't know the answers to any of those questions then your really to hire a lighting company to take care of that for you. Depending on what kind of deal you work out with them they should be able to deliver it, hang it, run it and tear it down. So all you would have to do is tell them what your wanting, maybe provide some local labor to help in the setup/tear down and write them a check.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 5, 2011)

techieman33 said:


> ...they should be able to deliver it, hang it, run it and tear it down. So all you would have to do is tell them what you're wanting, maybe provide some local labor to help in the setup/tear down *and write them a check*.


 ... for somewhere between $20,000 and $50,000 for the types of rigs pictured.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you only asking for lighting, the pictures show sound also. Generally the truss for boxing is between a 40x40 and 50x50. You need a trim of about 26 or 27 ft. If nontelevised you can do 12K a side of PARs. You will need a leko per banner, try to require 3x5 banners. If televised you need 18K a side and 24 K of audience wash on the side away from the cameras. 6K on either side and 12K on the end truss. 
All that said, you need a company to supply and spec exactly what you are using. They will tell you the power requirements, rigging needs and local labor needs. Depending on the venue you should be able to set it up in 6 hrs or less. 
As far as scrollers, forget them. You won't use any color on the ring, you will use the same color on the audience wash, R105 if I remember correctly. The only other thing you would need is beauty lights for the boom camera. It is best if these are movers of some type because they want lights at three different camera posiions. 
I just finished a 3D shoot with ESPN and that is what we used. There were truss warmers also. Do not try to pull this off without pros to advise. Also the second picture is for cage fighting, totally different truss type. With cage fighting you need to counterwash the cage walls.


----------



## jstroming (Mar 5, 2011)

If you're serious about a quote call Frank Gatto & Associates in Florida. They specialize in lighting sporting events (especially boxing & wrestling). It actually is a pretty specialized craft lighting sporting events so although your local lighting company might be able to do a decent job I would give Gatto a call. George Smith (who I had the fortune of working with a few times before his untimely passing, and who I feel was one of the best sports lighting designers in the world) worked extensively with Gatto. They do have partner companies around the country so I would give them a call.


----------



## karlracki (Mar 5, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> ... for somewhere between $20,000 and $50,000 for the types of rigs pictured.


I changed the 3rd picture, to a more lower budget organization.

What would the cost be?

No sound needed, just lighting for viewers watching on the internet and at the arena.

I need price estimate for truss and lighting, similar to picture 3


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 5, 2011)

I would say you're looking at around three to five grand for that type of setup. There are existing overhead lights that are doing a large portion of the job, you'd want to add quite a bit more for lighting the ring. Are you in LA (Louisiana) or LA (Los Angeles)? Send me a PM or email if you want an actual quote. I may not be "local" but I'm always up for a road trip and visiting friends across the country.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 5, 2011)

I have worked with Frank or his assocs many times including the ESPN shoot I referenced above.


----------



## karlracki (Mar 8, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> I would say you're looking at around three to five grand for that type of setup. There are existing overhead lights that are doing a large portion of the job, you'd want to add quite a bit more for lighting the ring. Are you in LA (Louisiana) or LA (Los Angeles)? Send me a PM or email if you want an actual quote. I may not be "local" but I'm always up for a road trip and visiting friends across the country.


Check PM, thanks


----------



## BillESC (Mar 8, 2011)

During the football stike of 1982, I worked for CBS Sports and ESPN doing replacement boxing events. There was less "flash" back then but we still hung 96K worth of Par 64's to do the job.

Set up usually took 4 to 6 hours whether flown or ground supported.

Are you looking to sub contract the work or purchase the gear?


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait...if Pic 1 is from and IFL event

And Pic 3 is an M-1 event...

And since the IFL no longer exists, but M-1 does...

Is M-1 really the more "low budget" operation of the three?

M-1....ha-ha...wacky Russians.

Poking the hypothetical bear here y'all. Nothin' more. 
"Don't be scared, homie"-Jason "Mayhem" Miller


----------

